# sealab III



## bigetone7

Is there a website to obtain old model instructions ? for a Sealab III kit !


----------



## BWolfe

I just posted them in my Hobbytalk Photo Album, they are fairly good quality scans.


----------



## spawndude

Nice kit.
When this kit came out (1970) I had just graduated high school.
I remember seeing it in Woolsworth.
My interest in models and comics was on the wane.
My limited funds was going to other things. Car, gasoline, 8-track tapes, girls, etc. These are not in any particular order.


----------



## Richard Baker

Boy those instructions bring back memories!


----------



## SteveR

Anybody wondering which Sealab parts were used on which Star Wars models?

http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=116856


----------

